# Ergon grips



## Big K (Feb 2, 2004)

I read the thread on comfortable grips and became interested in trying Ergon.. looking for any advantage I can get with a 150 miler coming up next week. Anyone had enough experience with these to help me with the choice of which model? I ride a f/s bike XC-style with a fair amount of pavement to cover to/from the trails, put in lots of miles (2-3K/yr), and prefer a wide riser bar with bar ends. My existing grips are Calamari's but they are worn out and stiff.

Ergon's got 4 versions to choose from: 1) a straight (original) version with no bar ends, 2) an enduro model for freeride, 3) a "race grip" which has a small, tapered, horn-shaped bar end, and 4) a "race grip mag" with a somewhat larger/beefier/stubby bar end. I am interested in either 3 or 4 and don't know what to expect the difference to be. I checked and none of the local retailers sell these models so I can't go check 'em out in person.

As always, advice & opinions appreciated.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Who sells these online? I've only seen one model of the grips, but I've heard good reviews of them.


----------



## Big K (Feb 2, 2004)

*A.E. Bike*

I buy a lot of stuff (that I can't get locally) from them.

If you don't use it already, you may want to bookmark this link: it's a good source for seeing who carries what and to get a general idea of the price range. It's not going to search every source out there but it does a pretty good job.

http://www.bestwebbuys.com/bikes/index.html

Airbomb is usually cheapest but I am not crazy about using them because of some past issues with backorders. Besides them, I've bought from just about all the online guys that will come up on this site and haven't had any problems.


----------



## dskunk (Jan 13, 2004)

Big K said:


> Ergon's got 4 versions to choose from: 1) a straight (original) version with no bar ends, 2) an enduro model for freeride, 3) a "race grip" which has a small, tapered, horn-shaped bar end, and 4) a "race grip mag" with a somewhat larger/beefier/stubby bar end.


I've got version 1 and version 3. Version 1 has been on my commuter for about 6 months, and version 3 has been on my good mountain bike for almost a month (but I've done some good long rides on it in that time). Both are good. There's actually one more thing that you may want to consider. All of those versions come in two different sizes, a men's (larger) and a women's (smaller). I put the larger size on my commuter and the smaller on my mtb. The smaller size definitely fits my hands better ( I'm not a big guy, 'bout 5' 7" on a good day). I would try to decide on the size first by trying them if possible and then decide on the version based on the type of riding that you do. I don't think you will go wrong with the grips regardless of which type you get, they really are very good.
Cheers, Dave

edit.......
Rereading your post I think I would be tempted to go with version 4 since you already use bar ends. The bar ends on version three are quite small compared to regular bolt-on bar ends.


----------



## carlton (Sep 16, 2005)

My wrists are still not straight even with a 12 degree sweep bars. Will these grips help straighten my wrists or are they made mostly for straight bars?


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

I saw those when they were first released in Europe and I've been curious about them. I think I saw a review once which was not very complimentary. I think it was in MBA, not that means anything. What worries me is, how good is your grip on them when bouncing through technical sections? Your fingers are not curled around them like on conventional grips.

Ronnie.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Love them*

I have been using the ones with bar ends for about 6 months now and I love them. No problems gripping them on technical sections. My hands are going bad and I cannot use regular grips for more than an hour. with these mine feel as good as new after 4 hours. by the way I,m using them on 1" risers
Heres where I got mine http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=4835&category=708


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Feb 12, 2004)

got the regular version in the women's size, they seem ok so far. much better than my previous grips (titec pork rinds). i notice i don't adjust my grip or release the grip to relax my hands while riding as much as i did befor. you really gotta get the angle right on, otherwise they won't be very comfortable (make sure you bring an allen with you to adjust the angle while you're out test-riding).

no problems with grip, even with sweaty palms through root-infested single track (i don't wear gloves either).

if you wear small or medium sized gloves or you like smaller diameter grips, i would recommend getting the smaller womens model. some quick measurements of my girly hand: pinky knuckle to index knuckle is 3.25 inches (83mm) wide at the palm. middle finger is 3.75 inches (96mm) long from knuckle to fingertip. for some reason the grips aren't round where your thumb curls under the grip (kind of a verical oval, i dunno). the large version chafed my thumb; women's version is ok. you can also take a dremel with a sanding drum and remove some excess material where your thumb grips the grip i suppose.

hope that helps :thumbsup:


----------



## Big K (Feb 2, 2004)

*Large for me*



dskunk said:


> I've got version 1 and version 3. Version 1 has been on my commuter for about 6 months, and version 3 has been on my good mountain bike for almost a month (but I've done some good long rides on it in that time). Both are good. There's actually one more thing that you may want to consider. All of those versions come in two different sizes, a men's (larger) and a women's (smaller). I put the larger size on my commuter and the smaller on my mtb. The smaller size definitely fits my hands better ( I'm not a big guy, 'bout 5' 7" on a good day). I would try to decide on the size first by trying them if possible and then decide on the version based on the type of riding that you do. I don't think you will go wrong with the grips regardless of which type you get, they really are very good.
> Cheers, Dave
> 
> edit.......
> Rereading your post I think I would be tempted to go with version 4 since you already use bar ends. The bar ends on version three are quite small compared to regular bolt-on bar ends.


I appreciate the input here.. for me, I assumed it's got to be the large version because I wear an XL glove. I decided to go ahead and order a pair (of the #4 version) and figure, worst case, I will be out $35 if I hate 'em.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm now also very interested in trying them out and I'm on the verge of ordering them. I've got a longish ride this weekend. I just can't make up my mind which ones. I tried barends once a long time ago on flat bars and got rid of them as I didn't like them. Also I'm a bit worried putting those little hooks on a fairly wide (26") low riser bar.

Ronnie.


----------



## Big K (Feb 2, 2004)

*We have different styles..*



Ronnie said:


> I'm now also very interested in trying them out and I'm on the verge of ordering them. I've got a longish ride this weekend. I just can't make up my mind which ones. I tried barends once a long time ago on flat bars and got rid of them as I didn't like them. Also I'm a bit worried putting those little hooks on a fairly wide (26") low riser bar.
> 
> Ronnie.


Because of a neck problem, I have to be positioned more upright.. use a 27" bar with 2.5" rise. I use bar ends for climbing, leaning way forward while standing and mashing on level ground, and changing up my hand position when they get sore/numb. I am hoping the last point will be helped by the Ergons. If you tried bar ends before and didn't like 'em, you probably want to buy the original version.


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I just placed an order with AE Bike for a pair of the originals, large. I also wear XL gloves. They seem to have the lowest price and I've had good experience with them. I'd love to have them for the long ride I have this weekend so I phoned around to a few LBSs but no one has them. So much for supporting your LBS. They never have anything, but that's another story.

Ronnie.


----------



## Big K (Feb 2, 2004)

*Rei?*



Ronnie said:


> Thanks for the advice. I just placed an order with AE Bike for a pair of the originals, large. I also wear XL gloves. They seem to have the lowest price and I've had good experience with them. I'd love to have them for the long ride I have this weekend so I phoned around to a few LBSs but no one has them. So much for supporting your LBS. They never have anything, but that's another story.
> 
> Ronnie.


Not that I would want to cause AE Bike to lose an order but if you really want the grips for the weekend, you might be able to find them on the shelf at REI (assuming there is one close to you). I saw them at my local REI last weekend. They only carry the regular original one which is why I didn't get them there myself. I didn't look close enough to see whether they had the men's/large.

Good luck.. even if you have to wait until next week, this may be a good long-term move. That's what I am hoping for.


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks for that. Just did a search on REI site. I live in New Jersey and there is only one store in the whole state, about 95 miles from me! I guess I'll just have to wait until next week.

Ronnie.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Not a worry Ronnie, they are only flat towards the palm area the rest of the grip is there for you to get a proper hold of them. Don't have them personally - YET - but know 2 people who do and have tried them and really like them. I'll be going for the R2 model _with the big bar ends_ and mens size since I'm a XL glove 6'2" guy and use bar ends all the time so the slight one isn't going to cut it for me.



Ronnie said:


> What worries me is, how good is your grip on them when bouncing through technical sections? Your fingers are not curled around them like on conventional grips.
> 
> Ronnie.


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

carlton said:


> My wrists are still not straight even with a 12 degree sweep bars. Will these grips help straighten my wrists or are they made mostly for straight bars?


I have 12 degree sweep risers and have XL glove size. I been riding the large Ergons without bar ends since buying them in early April at Sea Otter.

Just adjust the angle of the flat palm section downward enough to rest comfortably. Bring an Allen on the first ride to get the angle dialed in.

Also it makes the fork ride smoother and relaxes my back since I can lean on the bars with more weight without wrist pain and hand numbness.

If you climb a lot and ride with bars lower than the seat these make a huge improvement.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

- ray


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Feb 12, 2004)

Ronnie said:


> They seem to have the lowest price...


performance bike has the regular grips for $20; even less if you can find a discount coupon (check the deals forum). you might be charged a sales tax though depending on the state you're in, and shipping takes about a week.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

I used the non-barend Ergons last year. This year I went to the new Mag Ergons with the fatty bar end...cause that's how I roll. These things are freek'n awesome!!!


----------



## Big K (Feb 2, 2004)

*That pic helps*



KERKOVEJ said:


> I used the non-barend Ergons last year. This year I went to the new Mag Ergons with the fatty bar end...cause that's how I roll. These things are freek'n awesome!!!


I was having trouble visualizing these grips on my bike.. your pic makes it very clear and has me excited about buying the mag version.. looks like it will suit my riding style very well. Appreciate the post.

Go Lefty!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks Jeff, as w/ BigK I was having trouble imagining what they looked like your pic leaves no doubt.



KERKOVEJ said:


> I used the non-barend Ergons last year. This year I went to the new Mag Ergons with the fatty bar end...cause that's how I roll. These things are freek'n awesome!!!


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

Oakley was way ahead of their time...I remember back in the early '80's, when Oakley only made rubber grips, they had a pair, Oakley 3 I think they were called, and they looked exactly like those, but with a flange on the inside (it was BMX after all...).


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

curtlo-dork said:


> Oakley was way ahead of their time...I remember back in the early '80's, when Oakley only made rubber grips, they had a pair, Oakley 3 I think they were called, and they looked exactly like those, but with a flange on the inside (it was BMX after all...).


Tange had some very ergonomic flanged grips in the very early 80's too. I've been looking for similar ever since.

These Ergons are expensive and a bit heavy but you know it's worth it if you've ever used flanged grips before.

- ray


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

*great product*

I've been using these over 6 months now, and I think they are awesome. I run the original ones on syntace 12 degree bend bars. They have eliminated most of the numbness I used to get in my ring and pinky fingers.

They did feel a little weird at first, but now they feel very natural and don't effect my riding negatively at all, even jumping and freeriding. Like someone said above, keep an allen wrench along the first couple rides to get the angle just right. I started with them flat, but kept bumping up the angle and ended up with a 10 degree upward tilt. Feels great, wrists are straight. My XL size hands can wrap fingers all the way around no problem.


----------



## carlton (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Derby. I've got XL hands myself. I use my bike on the street alot (711 miles in may). Sounds like your problems are almost exactly like mine. My wrists really get numb when I lean into the bars trying to get a little speed when on the asphault. I am going to try a pair. They might be heavy but they will be worth it if they increase the comfort level.


----------



## Rickster (Feb 5, 2006)

Just looking at those pics makes my hands feel better, gotta check these things out.


----------



## Big K (Feb 2, 2004)

*Got 'em, love 'em*

Ergons came in yesterday (very speedy turnaround from A.E. Bike) and I mounted them. They feel great! I am glad I got the "mag" version with the bigger bar ends. Installation took about 10 mins.


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

*Mine also arrived.*

I also ordered them from AE Bike. Placed the order last Thursday and they arrived today. I've put them on the bars this evening but have not had a chance to ride with them and position them properly. I got the standard no horns type, which is what I wanted. I can't wait to really give them a tryout. Just sitting on the bike seems very comfortable. I have a good feeling about them.:smilewinkgrin:

Ronnie.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

How do you do bunny hops or jumps where you need to grip onto the bars tightly?


----------



## Big K (Feb 2, 2004)

*No issues*



Raghavan said:


> How do you do bunny hops or jumps where you need to grip onto the bars tightly?


.

The first thing I did after mounting the grips was to go out on the street and hop a curb a few times to make sure they weren't loose. I didn't notice any difference in the feel or power of my grip. They really aren't much different than a normal grip in the area where your thumb, index & middle finger wrap around.. which is where I figure most of your power is when holding tight. The "winged" end supports the outer edge of your palm when you need it but doesn't seem to get in the way (adjusting the angle will affect this). The bar ends are solid and just the right size where you can grab them and still keep part of your hands on the main body of the grip if that's what you want to do. It's kind of hard to describe but I'd say it's more like holding a gear shift than a cylindrical bar.. which is a position I change-up to a lot.


----------



## FatTance (Nov 3, 2005)

*First ride with the Ergon MP-1s*

:thumbsup: Did my first ride today with my new Ergon MP-1s

I initially set the grips so my wrist was perfectly straight as it says in the instructions. After about 3 miles I felt that where the grip begins to flare out for the palm support it was putting too much pressure at the V between my thumb and forefinger. I tweaked them down just a nudge to care of that issue.

The next thing I noticed is the grips put my hands more inward on the bar then with regular grips. This put my brake levers and shifter in an awkward position. I cured this by moving the brake levers and shifters inward a little less then ¼ inch and Wah Lah; Sweet spot.

Rode the next 10 miles with no numbness, soreness, etc. I don't know if it is a placebo effect, but I feel more feed back from the bike and more in control in the corners. I think by supporting the palms it has a stabilizing effect on your hands.

Other things to note, I have very large hands and wear a XL and XXL glove depending on the brand. If you have smaller hands definitely do like others have posted here and check out the women's size. Also bring the allen with you for minor adjustments first time out.

For now, they are definitely keepers.:thumbsup:


----------



## Delmitch (Feb 3, 2006)

Glad to hear the comments on sizing. My wife is ordering me a pair of the WR-2's. After reading numerous messages I decided to go with the smaller, woman's size. I am offshore right now, no chance to try them out, and I have a 50k race 2 days after I get off the rig, then on a team for a 24-hr the following weekend. Figure if I actually need the mens size I can put these on my wifes bike. I'll send a follow-up message once I try them out.


----------



## Jodiuh (May 21, 2006)

Didn't read the thread, but I did make the switch from some regular Serfas to the MP1's and my hand cramping has gone away completely.


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

*Performance Bikes now has Ergons*



Big K said:


> I buy a lot of stuff (that I can't get locally) from them.
> 
> If you don't use it already, you may want to bookmark this link: it's a good source for seeing who carries what and to get a general idea of the price range. It's not going to search every source out there but it does a pretty good job.
> 
> ...


I see in a recent mailer that Performance Bicycles has "Topeak" Ergon Grips. The prices are lower than suggested retail.

I wish there was something similar for motorcycle grips.

- ray


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

I will personally never run the Ergon grips for two reasons. One, I do a lot of jumping, regularly bottoming out my suspension, and there's no way I would trust those grips to stay put. Two, you can adjust them to be comfortable either when sitting or when standing, not both.

Another option is thicker grips, especially if you have big hands. The added rubber provides some nice cushioning and spreads the bar pressure better. The extra-wide (143mm) ODI BMX Rogue lock on is my all-time favorite: http://www.odigrips.com/bmx_rogue_lo.htm


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Raghavan said:


> How do you do bunny hops or jumps where you need to grip onto the bars tightly?


I have had them a little over a week now, besides the obvious comfort factor, the first thing I notice was the increase in bike control. It seems easier to climb and corner hard. It is like riding on bar ends and being able to pull up by having something for your fingers to push up against. In cornering they help in allowing you to grip the bar in a different way to put more weight on the bar. In bunny hopping, think about gripping a round grip; now think about gripping something that you can actually really twist without much effort. I was pushing my bike through some debris Sunday and could pull the back end up by twisting on the grips.
I like them so far&#8230;


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

*Good Product*

I've been running Ergon's for quite a few miles and have had no problems. They seem to wear pretty well. The only time the position got out of whack was from a fast moving car mirror. Still good to go. I frequently bunnyhop and have not noticed any lack of pull. And as for the positioning, stand or sit I have kept it the same since day one. I will purchase the bar end type whenever these finally wear through. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Feb 12, 2004)

derby said:


> I see in a recent mailer that Performance Bicycles has "Topeak" Ergon Grips.


i mentioned that a week ago in this thread 



watermoccasin said:


> I will personally never run the Ergon grips for two reasons. One, I do a lot of jumping, regularly bottoming out my suspension, and there's no way I would trust those grips to stay put. Two, you can adjust them to be comfortable either when sitting or when standing, not both


the grips _clamp_ onto your handlebars. as long as you tighten them properly, they aren't moving. as for standing, they are fine. i did a race today with a lot of standing and my hands felt fine. besides, how much standing does a person do on a typical ride?

at any rate, ride whatever grip works for you! but they are certainly worth trying if you ever get sore hands after or during longer rides.


----------



## Jodiuh (May 21, 2006)

I moved mine upward a touch tonight too. It made me feel more confident on descents.


----------



## sekt88 (May 14, 2006)

I rode these for two yeras and then switched back to Syntace Moto rips which are basically rounded normal grips. The effect of riding with Ergons wore of about two weeks and I spent the better part of 1,5 years adjusting everything on the handlebar to try and find the sweet spot. Never found it. Nice concept and works for some and others not.


----------



## Jesterrider (Feb 22, 2004)

I have 2 pairs with the regular bar ends. 1 on my SS - it is awesome! and 1 on my Blur LT. Both have riser bars and I ride long rides - often over 5 hours rolling. These are great grips for me as they provide multiple hand positions for long climbs. While I do not use the bar ends on the BLT for 'climbing' per se, as I tend to stay seated on that bike I do like them for a relaxing hand position on long gravel climbs. 
I use them on carbon bars with no issues - just don't clamp too hard.
My trick - I leave them just so I can move them and adjust 'on the fly' for long climbs and descents. A degree or 2 of angle helps my hands relax on long days. 2 Thumbs UP.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*JensonUSA has them......*

Just an FYI. JensonUSA has just totally re-done their site combining their special order catalog with the normal everyday catalog and since then these appear when you're looking for grips. They used to be Special order only (which they didn't used to ship outside the US - now they do) and Jenson is price matchin so if you find a lower price (AE Bikes has them for 38.99) Jenson will match it. I havemy pair in the cart just wating for some other stuff details and info I need to get.


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

As far as I can see the JensonUSA special order website is AEBike. The format is the same except it's red instead of blue. I don't know if Jenson are getting a cut so I'd rather order from AEBike direct.

Ronnie.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

*universalcycles has them too*



Ronnie said:


> As far as I can see the JensonUSA special order website is AEBike. The format is the same except it's red instead of blue. I don't know if Jenson are getting a cut so I'd rather order from AEBike direct.
> 
> Ronnie.


http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/index.php?category=708 -they do instant price match too.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

carlton said:


> Will these grips help straighten my wrists or are they made mostly for straight bars?


No Carlton, these grips are just for gay bars.  Thank you, I'm here all night folks! :thumbsup:

Seriously, Performance has the best prices on these because they're usually on sale like they are right now and there is also a 10% coupon out now. Unfortunately they're out of stock on all but the women's model but you can still order them at the low price.

I have a pair and I love them. I still think they look a little like something you'd see on a hybrid bike but once you ride with them you'll understand they have a great ergonomic shape and are worth the weight and looks for the comfort they provide. The flattish soft rubber part provides a lot of surface area to spread out downward pressure from the hands and arms on your palms (and the nerves there) and the back part where your fingers go is a very well designed shape to to make the hand more comfortable too.

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/sub_cat.cfm?subcategory_id=5251
Coupon: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=204301


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm not from the US and I like to deal with just one place if I can so as to keep it simple and reliable. Never had bad service from Jenson so will always try to keep them as my first option, after that if I really need it I'll look around. FYI, there is no more special order web site, it's all be incorporated into one site now as far as I can tell.



Ronnie said:


> As far as I can see the JensonUSA special order website is AEBike. The format is the same except it's red instead of blue. I don't know if Jenson are getting a cut so I'd rather order from AEBike direct.
> 
> Ronnie.


BTW Performance doesn't have the MAG version so that's why they're that much cheaper than the others, they're the normal small bar-and type - the MAG version goes for about $10 more.


----------



## evilgeek (Jun 12, 2006)

i recently switched to the R1 grips. they are a bit heavy, but very comfortable. in fact, they are so comfortable, i was inspired to lower my stem by 15mm, which has shifted some weight to the front wheel, resulting in a noticable improvement in handling of the bike.


----------



## leglegle (Aug 10, 2005)

No website that I can find, including the manufacturer, seems to indicate whether these are for 25.4 or 31.8 oversize bars. Anyone know?

CB


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

leglegle said:


> No website that I can find, including the manufacturer, seems to indicate whether these are for 25.4 or 31.8 oversize bars. Anyone know?


Ergon grips will fit both bar diameters, and the English based Ergon site is *HERE*.
If you have further questions, please post on this thread or PM me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ERGON said:


> Ergon grips will fit both bar diameters, and the English based Ergon site is *HERE*.
> If you have further questions, please post on this thread or PM me.


________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think that leglegle and ERGON are either one in the same or are incahoots. It makes sense to keep this thread alive if you work for the company [ERGON]. This thread is eight months old and all of a sudden leglegle brings it out of the archives only to have ERGON respond with in an hours time. Things that make you go hmmmmmm.


Way off base, Junkie. It is normal for companies to monitor the boards for questions about their products. Also normal for a new user to bring up an old thread when they are searching for info.

I think it is strange that you started a new thread to bring attention to a thread you think is suspect, therefore giving it more visibility.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

leglegle said:


> No website that I can find, including the manufacturer, seems to indicate whether these are for 25.4 or 31.8 oversize bars. Anyone know?
> 
> CB


The bar diameter difference is only at the center stem clamp area. They are the same at the grip/controls section.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

There it's fixed.


----------



## Jodiuh (May 21, 2006)

6 mo. report card...

They rock. I've gone from mega padded Pearl Izumi's finger cut to some lightly padded Troy Lee XC full fingers. My palms and that wacky nerve between the pinky and wrist haven't felt this relaxed in a long while. And because I'm using less grip, I've been able to grip the Ergon's better. This gave me a confidence boost on the downhills...more speed.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Jodiuh said:


> 6 mo. report card...
> 
> They rock. I've gone from mega padded Pearl Izumi's finger cut to some lightly padded Troy Lee XC full fingers. My palms and that wacky nerve between the pinky and wrist haven't felt this relaxed in a long while. And because I'm using less grip, I've been able to grip the Ergon's better. This gave me a confidence boost on the downhills...more speed.


That is good to hear! :thumbsup:


----------



## PomPilot (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm another one who has made the change to the Ergon grips on my MTB. LOVE 'EM. :thumbsup:

I was developing numbness in the left hand while riding. even with padded gloves. Had my LBS order a set of the R2M from QBP. I had to get the small (women's) size as that was the only one available to meet my needs. (I use SRAM Grip Shifts). Turns out that they fit my hands perfectly. After tweaking the grip position over a couple of weeks, the numbness went away and has not returned. The next MTB I get _will_ have Ergon grips installed ASAP.


----------



## glovemtb (Mar 12, 2006)

They are great @ 3 years now.
Also, try Lp Composites Grips Barends.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2803416&posted=1#post2803416


----------

